# Does Orange Lake have wi fi yet?



## mrsstats (Jan 4, 2009)

Will be there in March.  Do they have wi fi in the units yet?  Heard it was going to be in 2009.  TIA


----------



## jakochs (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm at OLCC East Village right now, and I'm on a free wifi signal... so it's available at least at some places.


----------



## gjw007 (Jan 5, 2009)

WiFi is available at River Island and the main Clubhouse.  I'm not sure about the other areas.  I noticed the comment about free but my experience is that you have to pay.  The only thing free was looking at the OLCC website.


----------



## lucillec (Jan 5, 2009)

I am considering getting dial up access for my visit to OLCC again this year..i know you have to access an orlando number, not Kissimmee...I used netzero last year..just to pick up my email..10 hrs free...then i had to pay..but had a hard time cancelling..now I am looking at budgetdialup.com you can buy time on a card..with no commitments...9.95 for 120 hrs good for 30 days..or 9.95 for 20 hrs good for 1 year.. Ever hear of it?  Only looking to pick up emails..no graphics..  I think i will also put a post in the tug general discussions


----------



## gjw007 (Jan 5, 2009)

lucillec said:


> I am considering getting dial up access for my visit to OLCC again this year..i know you have to access an orlando number, not Kissimmee...I used netzero last year..just to pick up my email..10 hrs free...then i had to pay..but had a hard time cancelling..now I am looking at budgetdialup.com you can buy time on a card..with no commitments...9.95 for 120 hrs good for 30 days..or 9.95 for 20 hrs good for 1 year.. Ever hear of it?  Only looking to pick up emails..no graphics..  I think i will also put a post in the tug general discussions


I had used NetZero using the local dialup number (Orlando, not Kissimmee, for no telephone charges) and had a hard time canceling as well.  They kept lowering the rate per month that it seemed worth keeping for awhile.  I did eventually cancel it but I was pay $3.95 per month or something at the time.  I just wasn't using it making it not even worth that amount.  Since it was so slow compared to Broadband, I would end up driving to the Library and use the wireless Internet at the library.  I'm not familiar with budgetdialup.


----------



## slabeaume (Jan 6, 2009)

I guess we used a Kissimmee number last year for Juno and boy did I get a surprise when we checked out!


----------



## onthego (Jan 6, 2009)

*Wifi is now free*

I'm currently in the main check-in building at the West Village and wifi is now free.  They announced it Sunday night at the welcome party.  Currently it is supposed to be available here and at River Island.  I understand their intent is to provide throughout the resort in the near future.


----------



## lucillec (Jan 7, 2009)

Great news!   I thought it was really overpriced.  I would suspect they didnt get alot of users...I used to work remotely from there on dial up...and pay 1.00 connect charge when i dialed in an 800 number.  anyway..this is good news..... thanks!  2 weeks to vacation..can't wait.


----------



## slabeaume (Jan 8, 2009)

Do you ask for a code at check in to use the free wi-fi?


----------



## onthego (Jan 8, 2009)

*No special code required*

You do not need any special code to use the free wifi at Orange Lake.


----------



## jakochs (Jan 12, 2009)

While I was in East village last week, the number of wifi signals went from 2 to about 8.  I ran into a serviceman from Bright-something technologies who did the installation in our building & he said the signals would be much stronger by the end of the week (and they were!).  

There is no fee, nor do you have to sign into a login page or anything.  The wifi network is called "orangelake" and there's nothing you have to do to use it.

Enjoy! 

I wish we were still there... our kids had a great time in the East Village Pool!  Though the smell at night from Animal Kingdom's manure--or whatever it was--was sometimes overpowering.  Whew!


----------



## onthego (Jan 20, 2009)

*Free Wifi is available in West Village Villas*

Free Wifi is now functioning in the Tennis Villas and Golf Villas in the West Village.  Don't know the status of the other Villages.  Good speed and easy to use.


----------



## lucillec (Jan 21, 2009)

leaving in the morning...requested Tennis Villas if available.  Looking forward to seeing the rennovations at the West Village Pool, is it heated?   I understand there is still some construction going on in the clubhouse on the lower level..anywhere else?   Hooray for free wifi...easy to keep in touch and send pics!


----------



## Blitz (Jan 22, 2009)

*Great news*



onthego said:


> I'm currently in the main check-in building at the West Village and wifi is now free.  They announced it Sunday night at the welcome party.  Currently it is supposed to be available here and at River Island.  I understand their intent is to provide throughout the resort in the near future.



This is great news.  We're headed there next month.


----------



## RBC (Jan 25, 2009)

I am currently in the 86800 block (last building) and getting an excellent signal!
Great news!


----------

